# will this be strong enough for closet rods?



## redcoatd (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi,

Built a master closet, and about to hang closet rods.

Using these heavy duty poles and sockets (0010/0015): http://johnsterling.com/pdf/Heavy Duty Closet-Column E .pdf.

The closet is divided into approx 36"-wide 'boxes', and the divisions are 3/4" Purebond plywood.

I'm trying to understand if I should be concerned about strength and support if I just screw the sockets into the 3/4" ply (3/4" screws provided)? They will go back to back, too, so I will rotate the sockets so the screw holes don't line up.

Would appreciate your help!

cheers

David


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*heavy duty steel closet poles!*

For a span of 36", they sound perfectly adequate. :yes:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If they are selling them as heavy duty then I would assume that they are.

Your plywood supports are also very adequate.

George


----------



## MD56 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'd agree for a 36" run it sounds like you'll be fine. If you were trying to span 7-8ft that might be a different story. 

Good luck!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

And the plywood should be plenty strong to hold the screws and the weight on them.
Mike Hawkins


----------

